# testing uploads



## Janger (Jan 12, 2019)

just testing..


----------



## Janger (Jan 12, 2019)

ok this is my test of uploading a stl file for 3D printing.

Can someone please download this and see if they can slice it successfully? It's compressed .zip archive.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 13, 2019)

Works fine. 6 hours 37 minutes 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

